# 20 week cycles - too long????



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this. I planned on doing 12 weeks but wasn't where I needed/wanted to be so I decided to extend!!! Plan is to do 20weeks and then do a huge Power PCT.

is recovery going to be much harder considering almost doubling the cycle length?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sitries said:


> What are your thoughts on this. I planned on doing 12 weeks but wasn't where I needed/wanted to be so I decided to extend!!! Plan is to do 20weeks and then do a huge Power PCT.
> 
> is recovery going to be much harder considering almost doubling the cycle length?


 Id say no. I've been in for almost a year before I bet. I don't even usually count weeks. Probably cos I never grow much I'm always thinking next week will be different. It never is!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

sen said:


> Id say no. I've been in for almost a year before I bet. I don't even usually count weeks. Probably cos I never grow much I'm always thinking next week will be different. It never is!


 How do you know if you have recovered if you are always on ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> How do you know if you have recovered if you are always on ?


 Well I had a baby in 2014. I didn't actually have the baby but you know what I mean. Does that mean I'd recovered?

then again, I was on test and tren then. I don't even know what I'm talking about!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> How do you know if you have recovered if you are always on ?


 Most of the time I've used gear I've just stopped. I'd say from about may 2014 is the only time I've trained pretty consistently and used gear. Before that it was a few months on then a few off or until someone told me I'd lost weight. 6 months on, few off. Always been really inconsistent with gear and training. Silly really but there you go.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

When my son was born I'd been off a good 6 months then and another few after that and felt no ill effects.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Im a firm believer in getting the most out of your cycle in the shortest time, but if your still growing after 12 weeks add another couple and see how you go.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

There's no definitive answer.

I'd love to see a 20-weeker through but life, work, family, holidays and freely available booze gets in the way.

You might get the roids right but that's the easiest bit. Buy em and pop em or jab em. Training is also so the easy bit. 5 lots of ten. 7 exercises. 350 reps in under an hour. Sleep is easy. Do some heavy sets then shower, eat and flop into bed.

BUT an over-regimented food plan? That's the bit I struggle with. After only 8 weeks it bores, angers and annoys me. Week 12 I simply give up the diet.

YOLO


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Just stop when the growth stops to a noticeable degree then do an appropriate PCT.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Longer with lower dose?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sen said:


> Id say no. I've been in for almost a year before I bet. I don't even usually count weeks. Probably cos I never grow much I'm always thinking next week will be different. It never is!


 I was like this too but I think the reason the next week is no different to the others is that your receptors are battered, I think if you did a proper cruise for 2-3 months and then started blasting again you would probably respond much better, that's what I'm trying at the moment after doing a long overly drawn out cycle.


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I was like this too but I think the reason the next week is no different to the others is that your receptors are battered, I think if you did a proper cruise for 2-3 months and then started blasting again you would probably respond much better, that's what I'm trying at the moment after doing a long overly drawn out cycle.


 How long did you blast in one go ??


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Longer than 20 weeks. I think 20 weeks is alright, probably about the maximum length ideally and I would taper doses up throughout the cycle or switch compounds in and out to keep yourself growing.


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Longer than 20 weeks. I think 20 weeks is alright, probably about the maximum length ideally and I would taper doses up throughout the cycle or switch compounds in and out to keep yourself growing.


 And how long did you run tren? So one can blast for say 20weeks and then cruise on a trt dose for 8-10 weeks and again blast for 20weeks with bloods drawn at regular intervals?


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

what is "trt" sorry if its a retarded question...


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> what is "trt" sorry if its a retarded question...


 Testosterone Replacement Therapy


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

Bayes93 said:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy


 is that also the same as "cruise"


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

MjSingh92 said:


> is that also the same as "cruise"


 TRT (Correct me if im wrong) is somewhere around the 150-200mg of Test E10d?

Where as the average cruise will be around 200-250mg of test per week.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

raja16 said:


> And how long did you run tren? So one can blast for say 20weeks and then cruise on a trt dose for 8-10 weeks and again blast for 20weeks with bloods drawn at regular intervals?


 Too long. I lost count. :lol: I doubt I will run it for any longer than 12 weeks at a time in future, I feel like it starts to lose its potency if you run it for too long and you don't get as much from it. You can do that if really want as long as bloods are good.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

My next blast will be 20 weeks, switching compounds during cycle. But doubt I will last that long. Test - deca - dbol 10 weeks then test - tren - var 10 weeks. Then + 2 weeks 200mg prop ed ! Never done the prop bit at the end but a ex pro bb I know swears by it and said he does it after each cycle. Anyone else ever heard of it ?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

What are you running? just test? I've ran test at high doses for 20 odd weeks before and I think you'll prob fine after about 16 weeks or so everything with stall in terms or strength and muscle gain tbf


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Bayes93 said:


> TRT (Correct me if im wrong) is somewhere around the 150-200mg of Test E10d?
> 
> Where as the average cruise will be around 200-250mg of test per week.


 A cruise is meant to be at trt dose, just enough to keep levels at peak of natural, most folks ignore this and interpret cruise as a bit higher to help when cutting or maintaining, some of the bigger lads will cruise/maintain/any name for an excuse for extra test... With more than 300...

personally I stuck to 125 e7d on a cruise


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I was like this too but I think the reason the next week is no different to the others is that your receptors are battered, I think if you did a proper cruise for 2-3 months and then started blasting again you would probably respond much better, that's what I'm trying at the moment after doing a long overly drawn out cycle.


 Was thinking this recently when I was reading your journal. im definitely well over due.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I was like this too but I think the reason the next week is no different to the others is that your receptors are battered, I think if you did a proper cruise for 2-3 months and then started blasting again you would probably respond much better, that's what I'm trying at the moment after doing a long overly drawn out cycle.


 What do you do calories wise when cruising?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

sen said:


> What do you do calories wise when cruising?


 I'm cutting so it's in the low 2,000's and it's all from clean foods, I'm basically spending the entire 8 week cruise cutting, getting really lean and priming myself for when I blast. I'm hoping if my receptors are fresh and I'm really lean I'll be in a good position to add some muscle.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BULK said:


> ...switching compounds during cycle.
> 
> Test - deca - dbol 10 weeks
> 
> ...


 I saw this in some YouTube video. I searched "what do pro Bb's take" or some such. Top of the rankings was, obviously, Boston Loyd.

Hang on, if I find it, i will post a link.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

And also:


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv been on 14 weeks so far and My cycle has/will look like this -

wk 1-4 anavar 100mg a day

wk 1-18 - 900mg test (sus)

wk 1-14 - 900mg boldenone

wk 12-19 - 450mg tren ace

wk 14- 20 - anavar 100mg a day.

Wk 12- 19 - 300mcg T4 a day

Week 21 - power pct

Pharma HGH run throughout cycle at 3iu a day and then run at 6iu a day during pct.


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

sitries said:


> Iv been on 14 weeks so far and My cycle has/will look like this -
> 
> wk 1-4 anavar 100mg a day
> 
> ...


 What did your power pct look

like mate?


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

BULK said:


> My next blast will be 20 weeks, switching compounds during cycle. But doubt I will last that long. Test - deca - dbol 10 weeks then test - tren - var 10 weeks. Then + 2 weeks 200mg prop ed ! Never done the prop bit at the end but a ex pro bb I know swears by it and said he does it after each cycle. Anyone else ever heard of it ?


 Did you do this mate? How did it go?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Frankie.88 said:


> Did you do this mate? How did it go?


 Went well, the tren hardened up the deca gains well . Also I switched compounds the same week, as I thought by the time tren kicks in the deca will be clearing. Never stuck out the prop ed day though as I only have four injection sites and got a little sore. I would do again, but think I'm going to run deca + tren at same time next time


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

BULK said:


> Went well, the tren hardened up the deca gains well . Also I switched compounds the same week, as I thought by the time tren kicks in the deca will be clearing. Never stuck out the prop ed day though as I only have four injection sites and got a little sore. I would do again, but think I'm going to run deca + tren at same time next time


 Thanks mate, did u do a power pct afterwards or cruise?


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> TRT (Correct me if im wrong) is somewhere around the 150-200mg of Test E10d?
> 
> Where as the average cruise will be around 200-250mg of test per week.


 TRT is TRT, in the large majority of cases the range is between 100 to 150 per week.

Cruise, however, there is NO set amount of mg when it comes to cruising, it's the least amount that allows you to retain the gains obtained while on cycle. You dont gain, but you dont loose. It depends on how big you are how much you have gained and how much gear you normally take on cyle etc. A 120kg man with 5% body fat who cycles on 1g of test, Deca and some orals will need more than 200/250mg of test every ten days to keep his gains!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Frankie.88 said:


> Thanks mate, did u do a power pct afterwards or cruise?


 Cruise


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

anyone cycle like this or similar? 20 weekers? Would like to try similar over the summer...


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

For me, gains really begin to stall after 8 week mark. Only reason I would go longer is to fit in a mini-cut.


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cronus said:


> For me, gains really begin to stall after 8 week mark. Only reason I would go longer is to fit in a mini-cut.


 Yeah true.. was thinkin of doing 10 weeks then switch compounds for the next 10 to hopefully keep gaining ..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I was on for about 2 and a half years and I swear I'm recovered already (just over 3week mark in pct) I used alot of HCG and I also did dbol for about a two month beforehand to get that little bit of recovery comming in as dbol has a very short half life so half of the day I had nothing in my system. 100mg clomid ED and 20mg nolvadex ED I'm probably going to run a low dose clomid for the next 3months also just to keep test levels high.

Also using HGH 5iu everyday


----------



## Drol (Sep 5, 2017)

52 weeks minimum


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You don't have to put a time limit on it, you can cycle to suit time frames, goals, BF or times you want to be in shape.

I cycle to suit times I want to be in shape, I evaluate where I am when I start, that could mean a lean gain, recomp, mini cut or full on diet.


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> You don't have to put a time limit on it, you can cycle to suit time frames, goals, BF or times you want to be in shape.
> 
> I cycle to suit times I want to be in shape, I evaluate where I am when I start, that could mean a lean gain, recomp, mini cut or full on diet.


 Yeh i would do the same but its important to me to make sure i recover properly as i would like children in the future..


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frankie.88 said:


> anyone cycle like this or similar? 20 weekers? Would like to try similar over the summer...


 6+ months over the summer.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Frankie.88 said:


> Yeh i would do the same but its important to me to make sure i recover properly as i would like children in the future..


 Stick to time on/off pattern that should never be a problem with good PCT.

Faster recoverys I always found with short cycles around 10 weeks, to achieve what you need to in 10 weeks is much more difficult though.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Frankie.88 said:


> Yeh i would do the same but its important to me to make sure i recover properly as i would like children in the future..


 Stick to time on/off pattern that should never be a problem with good PCT.

Faster recoverys I always found with short cycles around 10 weeks, to achieve what you need to in 10 weeks is much more difficult though.


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Stick to time on/off pattern that should never be a problem with good PCT.
> 
> Faster recoverys I always found with short cycles around 10 weeks, to achieve what you need to in 10 weeks is much more difficult though.


 By that do you mean just Time on = Time off or time on = time off + pct ?


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Frankie.88 said:


> By that do you mean just Time on = Time off or time on = time off + pct ?


 Time off= time on

PCT is separate and independent. For example if you ran a 12 weeks cycle and PCT is the common 4 weeks, you stay off 12 weeks from the moment you are done with PCT. So dont consider PCT as part of your time off.

This is the general rule but 1) rules are made to break; 2) your body should dictate the final choice, you may have not recovered fully after the 12 weeks off and may need more time off or another PCT or you may have recovered fully bloods are fine and you have contest or something and you start another cycle after only 6 weeks off....


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

larus said:


> Time off= time on
> 
> PCT is separate and independent. For example if you ran a 12 weeks cycle and PCT is the common 4 weeks, you stay off 12 weeks from the moment you are done with PCT. So dont consider PCT as part of your time off.
> 
> This is the general rule but 1) rules are made to break; 2) your body should dictate the final choice, you may have not recovered fully after the 12 weeks off and may need more time off or another PCT or you may have recovered fully bloods are fine and you have contest or something and you start another cycle after only 6 weeks off....


 Yeh i have followed that protocal time on = time off and pct separate.

thanks for you reply mate


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> 6+ months over the summer.


 What would your cycle look like and What does you pct following that length of cycle look like mate?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frankie.88 said:


> What would your cycle look like and What does you pct following that length of cycle look like mate?


 Cycle was test and tren mostly at 150/400mg wk with some oxys and winnie as well. Dont do pct, just cruise.


----------



## Frankie.88 (Sep 24, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Cycle was test and tren mostly at 150/400mg wk with some oxys and winnie as well. Dont do pct, just cruise.


 Thanks mate


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

I usually blast for 20-25 weeks. Would go longer if I could get more gear.

The main problem I find with bulking for so long is that it always starts off good with diet and ur hungry, then as weeks pass u get tired and slowly sick of eating as the cals need to be racked up and life gets busy, it starts to ruin the nutrition part and then the mid-end of the cycles tend to be more failures.

I also think that switching OR adding IN a compound every 6 weeks is essential. If u just run test 500 for 30 weeks I don't think u will gain much toward the end, then again I'm not sure on it as I said it has to do with nutrtion, but it does seem the body is able to adapt to everything over time surprising.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Receptor saturation is a myth, it was discussed years ago and also on the AMA thread here. Nothing has even shown that it exists, I suspect as already stated that people simply can't sustain 20 weeks of eating, training, jabbing all at the same intensity. I looks back on pictures from my first cut last night, from 2010. Great cut to reveal a decent Base at the front and legs, no back muscles to speak off and otherwise skinny ripped physique. I then look at Jane this year and it's day and night so maybe we are all a tad harsh when critiquing ourselves?

Anyway, don't want more kinds, getting bloods done in a few weeks at the end of the blast, then cruising whilst cutting to prime for another bulk. It's a hobbie, it's a cycle but I cut April to may, and Dec to Jan. Summertime I enjoy my food, drink and fun, then August to end Nov is a bulk. But..... I'd say for me, diminishing returns after 6/8 weeks as I lose appetite and motivation, if you still have that then blast away.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Its not just the length of blast to consider but also the downtime which can drag if you do a long blast and take the right amount of time off to recover health markers. Even if you follow time on = time off, 20 weeks blast - its going to suck being off or even cruising for 20 weeks


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes feeling bloated and sometimes even queasy for a large part of the day does get really tedious.


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Best thing for the op then is to get bloods half way through to monitor this, then q couple of months after to check again and make sure it's all good before blasting again. Simples. (and I know hardly anyone dies this they just blast, cruise a few months unless eager, then blast again without checking health markers)


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

JW210 said:


> Yes feeling bloated and sometimes even queasy for a large part of the day does get really tedious.


 It's one of the main reasons I come off.... The eating. I love to diet, fk knows why, but after six weeks eating I feel like death, Got acid reflux at times, farts are howling too, sore stomach due to the level of food..... So yeah I feel your pain.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Asking if a 20 week cycle is too long on a steroid forum is like asking if a nine inch d1ck is too long......


----------

